# Where to move back to



## britincan (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi
My wife and I lived in Winnipeg from 2000 to 2004 and moved back to the UK so that our parents could play a part in our kids early years. We're looking to move back now and this shouldn't be a problem as we are all now Canadian citizens. It was easier the first time round with just the two of us but now we have to make sure that the kids will be happy. The research I've done indicates that living somewhere outside Ottawa would be good, looking at the current unemployment and house price figures. Has anyone any experience of what life is like here, we'd probably be looking at buying a house in one of the towns or villages up to 50 miles to the south as they seem to be affordable right now. Has anyone any pointers on the best way to ease ourselves back into life over there? We were looking at me going over first, finding a job and then the rest of the family coming over when the house is sold. I have always worked in local and central government over in the UK, mainly in IT. I have an IT degree and a Masters in business. I would guess that the reason unemployment is low over in Ottawa is because the federal government is a big employer. Is this right? And if so, would it be easier to get a job there if I have public sector experience over here? And is it easy to apply for jobs from the UK over the internet? When I was first moving over there I tried it this way but all the employers said that I would have to land first before they would consider me. Now I am a citizen will it be possible remotely?

If anyone has any suggestions other than Ottawa I would appreciate that too. Many thanks for any advice anyone can give me.

Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

britincan said:


> Hi
> My wife and I lived in Winnipeg from 2000 to 2004 and moved back to the UK so that our parents could play a part in our kids early years. We're looking to move back now and this shouldn't be a problem as we are all now Canadian citizens. It was easier the first time round with just the two of us but now we have to make sure that the kids will be happy. The research I've done indicates that living somewhere outside Ottawa would be good, looking at the current unemployment and house price figures. Has anyone any experience of what life is like here, we'd probably be looking at buying a house in one of the towns or villages up to 50 miles to the south as they seem to be affordable right now. Has anyone any pointers on the best way to ease ourselves back into life over there? We were looking at me going over first, finding a job and then the rest of the family coming over when the house is sold. I have always worked in local and central government over in the UK, mainly in IT. I have an IT degree and a Masters in business. I would guess that the reason unemployment is low over in Ottawa is because the federal government is a big employer. Is this right? And if so, would it be easier to get a job there if I have public sector experience over here? And is it easy to apply for jobs from the UK over the internet? When I was first moving over there I tried it this way but all the employers said that I would have to land first before they would consider me. Now I am a citizen will it be possible remotely?
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions other than Ottawa I would appreciate that too. Many thanks for any advice anyone can give me.
> ...


With your experience/education in IT Ottawa would be a good place for you. As you pointed out unemployment is low because of the huge civil service presence. Being a citizen greatly enhances your opportunities.
Your experience prior to citizenship with potential employers was the norm but now things are much different for you. You could, in fact, negotiate a job today via 'phone or internet, fly out tonight and be at your desk tomorrow morning. However Canadian employers generally prefer face-to-face interviews.
Ottawa and the surrounding communities are very nice places to live. You've lived in Winnipeg so you know cold. Ottawa not quite as bad but still cold, snowy winters.
Toronto is also a good place for IT professionals because of it being the country's financial centre. There are many good dormitory towns atound Toronto with excellent family conveniences as there are with Ottawa. It would be good idea if you and your wife make a quick trip to Ottawa/Toronto to do a reccie and get some idea of job opportunities and housing/schools etc.


----------



## britincan (Mar 25, 2009)

Auld Yin
Many thanks for that. The family are itching to go over and take a look so maybe we will do that this spirng.


----------

